

Ruby on Rails - Beware the self proclaimed profit (cached, MS removed the post) - totalmrak
http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=ruby-on-rails-ror-beware-the-self-proclaimed-profit&d=67117253395032&mkt=en-CA&setlang=en-CA&w=f2d71413,50c51b46

======
trustfundbaby
I love it.

Set up a straw man. hack him to bits.

Victory!!!!

------
jarin
From the same muse who brought you "Flash is an Open Platform"

------
jules
Straw man and ignores the reason why people use Rails: because it makes them
more productive, not because there is no "lock-in" or because Rails does not
come from a for profit organisation (it did). Writer has likely never tried
Rails.

------
henning
Is the website up? Are people giving you money? Enough that you're doing
alright? If yes to all questions, it doesn't matter whether it's Rails or
classic ASP written with Notepad. Posts like this accomplish nothing.

